# I could do that, if I wanted to show off...



## Big Don (Apr 9, 2013)

Humble guy that I am, I won't.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 9, 2013)

What?  You could fall down like the big guy?


----------



## Big Don (Apr 9, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> What?  You could fall down like the big guy?


Well, duh


----------



## Carol (Apr 9, 2013)

Big Don doesn't want to give away his mad breakfall skills


----------



## Big Don (Apr 9, 2013)

Carol said:


> Big Don doesn't want to give away his mad breakfall skills



Break my ***, breakfall, whatever...


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 9, 2013)

Pfft. WWEs been ahead of her on that for ages. What a lame imitation!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2013)

How did the ref miss all that?!?


----------



## Carol (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Humble guy that I am, I won't.




Am I the only one thinking she looks like Chun Li???

View attachment $Chunli-cfe-helekick.gif


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 10, 2013)

PHFFFFT!!!!

I could do that, either one of those.....if I wanted to go to the ER


----------



## Big Don (Apr 10, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> PHFFFFT!!!!
> 
> I could do that, either one of those.....if I wanted to go to the ER



You never want to go anywhere...


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2013)

:chuckles:  Is the footage staged by the way, Don, or was it a genuine move?  Looks very cool but I can't shake the perception that the 'target' was going with it before the scissors even came on?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Don said:


> You never want to go anywhere...



Which is EXACTLY why I am not going to do any of that


----------



## Big Don (Apr 10, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  Is the footage staged by the way, Don, or was it a genuine move?  Looks very cool but I can't shake the perception that the 'target' was going with it before the scissors even came on?



I have no friggin idea. I saw it, so I stole it...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll try it tonight!


----------



## Big Don (Apr 10, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I'll try it tonight!



Video! You could be on Tosh!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm shooting for The Tonight Show!


----------



## Big Don (Apr 10, 2013)

I could not do this, nor, would I want to:



You can do it Arni!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2013)

Even if I could do that.... I wouldn't


----------



## Big Don (Apr 29, 2013)

19


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2013)

Big Don said:


> I could not do this, nor, would I want to:
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it Arni!





Big Don said:


> 19





I just don't want to know.  :lol:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 29, 2013)

Special effects, I'm sure!


----------



## Big Don (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Big Don (May 1, 2013)

HOLY S*** he damn near missed






While that isn't me, one time while kneeboarding I hit a buoy and launched about 6 feet high and landed safely.
Sadly, this was before video was cheap and ubiquitous.


----------



## Big Don (May 1, 2013)

It hurts just watching this one (over and over)






That moron deserved it


----------



## Big Don (May 6, 2013)

OK, I have done this...


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2013)

Ouch!

Have you seen the ads for Louis Anderson on a diving reality show?


----------



## Big Don (May 6, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Have you seen the ads for Louis Anderson on a diving reality show?



Yeah, but, F that show, it interfered with NCIS...


----------

